
Tim Cook: Apple products aren't just for the rich - joseluisq
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/sep/12/tim-cook-apple-ceo-products-arent-for-the-rich-steve-jobs-iphone-x-smartphone-1000-dollar
======
WheelsAtLarge
Right, I believe this. But I also know that Tim Cook's job is to sell as many
phones as he can. He doesn't care if you need to take out a loan to do it.
Nicely played Mr. Cook. Steve would be proud.

------
joseluisq
...and
[https://twitter.com/Charliebrake/status/907709967762935808](https://twitter.com/Charliebrake/status/907709967762935808)

------
quuquuquu
Sorry Tim, I'm going to make my cracked screen 5c last as long as I can.

This is an internet connectivity device for me.

It's not a Rolex.

------
NicoJuicy
Yeah, we just sell it at 6x the cost and have a weird conversion rate to
Europe...

Hate the 1$ = 1€ ...

------
maxscam
Its Also for students in debt and the "middle class".

